# erstellen einer Bibliotheksklasse zum Berechnen von physikalischen Größen



## moliteus (25. Mai 2009)

hi alle miteinander 


meine aufgabe ist es wie der titel schon sagt folgendes:

Bibliothek für das Rechnen mit physikalischen Einheiten
 -Entwicklung von Klassen zur Darstellung physikalischer Größen
 -Bereitstellung von (physikalisch sinnvollen) Rechenoperationen
 -Einheitennormierung beim Verknüpfen unterschiedlicher physikalischer
  Größen

diese aufgaben sollen wir in einem team bearbeiten, aber irgendwie ist das ganze für uns nicht wirklich greifbar.

also wäre wirklich sehr hilfreich wenn wir einige denkanstöße von euch bekommen könnten.


danke im vorraus 

mfg moliteus


----------



## Vayu (25. Mai 2009)

was habt ihr denn bisher schon so ... weisst schon, nicht dass man die arbeit 2mal macht :bloed::idea:


----------



## Landei (26. Mai 2009)

Holt euch doch mal ein paar Inspirationen von den Profis: org.jscience.physics.amount (JScience v4.3 API)


----------

